# Abstracting Trauma



## jfkscindy (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi, Im not sure this is the correct forum to post this, but I just got a new position as a Trauma Coder.  It is ALL abstracting!  I am working my way to take some courses on abstracting but can't seem to find any on line. Can anyone help me with finding one?  

ALSO, does anyone abstract at their job and are there any pointers you can give me?  It seems I go by the "worksheet" and my manager is still correcting my codes I put!  I am frustrated to say the least!  Then I sat with another woman to help me and my manager changed her codes to! So I am at a loss really!  

ANY help anyone can provide would be a wonderful help! Thank you
Cindy CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 26, 2010)

*1995 and 1997 audit tools*

Are you coding for the facility or for the physicians?

When you manager changes your coding, does s/he explain why the codes you (and your coworker) selected are wrong? 

My only experience abstracting from documentation is for provider coding.  And other than using the 1995 and/or 1997 guidelines/audit tools I don't know what else you could do.

If you are coding for the facility, I'm sorry, but I cannot help you.  Debra Mitchell might have some pointers, however. 

Good luck.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## jjhamer1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Cindy,
     I am in the same boat with you, although I do not know how long you have been a coder, I am newly certified CPC-A as of Dec 2009. I also have a supervisor who after I have coded dozens upon dozens of op reports, I still have a very few she tells me to take another look at. I think I learn more if I can find the error, instead of her just telling me. Though there have been a couple of times, even after looking the reports over a second time, I still do not find the error. 
     I am the only certified coder here at the clinics, my supervisor is not certified, but has been in the medical field many years. I have learned so much in just the four months here, and continue to learn more daily!! If you have another coder to "bounce" things off of, you are lucky, as I do not! I have found there is a certain amount of interpretation when it comes to coding...one person will see it completely different than someone else!!
     Though I did very well in school, anatomy, coding, etc...I will never know it all, but I am trying with all my might!! Did I mention I was 53 years old!! 
Good Luck!!


----------



## Kathleen Mills CPC (Jul 12, 2010)

*Trauma Codes*

Does anyone know where I can find a frequently billed CPT list for trauma surgeons?  Or would you be willing to share what you have?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 12, 2010)

If you need help with coding for the facility ED I would be more than happy to assist just let me know, you can send me a PM and I will get back to you as soon as I can.  But Tessa is correct in that the physician is slightly different from the facility.


----------

